# wolf pups



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

GUYS was speakin to a guy i know who said that there had recently been some wolf pups and tiger cubs availible in victoria now i know that these are illigal but my question is ..is the australian black market at that level and apart from some exotic reptiles has anyone herd stories of mammel bears ans such being kept by indivduals in australia


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats mad, tiger cubs?? I really cant see how someone could possibly keep large mammals like that from being found. Ive heard of illegal reptiles and birds, but wolf and tiger young is just stupid...


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 3, 2006)

I have never heard of people keeping wolfs, tigers or anything like that in Austalia. 
It wouldn't surprise me if they were being kept though.


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

wolf cubs yer i could see but a tigers roar is quite loud not to mention the size you could only keep it in you pantry for so long


----------



## chaps76 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Tigers would make good gaurd......(tigers) though. Would be expensive to feed , I reckon. Couldn`t just throw them a couple of mice now could ya!!!!   :lol:


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

lma0 prolly not


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

but on a seriouse note how could the be brought into the country??


----------



## cris (Aug 3, 2006)

I think they should ban all illegal animals


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 3, 2006)

if you can afford it and you know the right people you can get any exotic animal...sad but true, money talks
it would not surprise me in the least if some eccentric millionaire has these animals and more on their huge estates
private zoos shut down and animals can be sold privately and illegaly
baz


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 3, 2006)

I've heard of people bringing in 'dogs' on their private airplanes....except the 'dogs' aren't 'dogs'...

There are lots of animals that slip through the customs nets...we are an island nation after all!


----------



## Hickson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tigers and wolves shouldn't be available, I think someone's imagination is running a bit wild there. However, I know there are a few people in NSW licensed to keep monkeys (specifically, Crab-eating Macaques) and there are a few people licensed to keep 5-lined Palm Squirels, but that's about it.



Hix


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 3, 2006)

> I know there are a few people in NSW licensed to keep monkeys (specifically, Crab-eating Macaques) and there are a few people licensed to keep 5-lined Palm Squirels, but that's about it.



obviosly if they have these animals they have them illegally... therefore wouldnt have a license, therefore you probably wouldnt know about it...


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 3, 2006)

whos to say i didnt jump in my private jet, on my private runway and fly to africa get these animals then fly back to my private runway... who would know seriously


----------



## Retic (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*

:lol: 



cris said:


> I think they should ban all illegal animals


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*



kwaka_80 said:


> > I know there are a few people in NSW licensed to keep monkeys (specifically, Crab-eating Macaques) and there are a few people licensed to keep 5-lined Palm Squirels, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> obviosly if they have these animals they have them illegally... therefore wouldnt have a license, therefore you probably wouldnt know about it...



No not illegal, they can be owned under license but must be de-sexed.


----------



## Retic (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*

Well it would be worthwhile as African Tigers and Wolves are worth enormous amounts of money. :wink: 



kwaka_80 said:


> whos to say i didnt jump in my private jet, on my private runway and fly to africa get these animals then fly back to my private runway... who would know seriously


----------



## Bakes (Aug 3, 2006)

There is a breed called the timber shepard. Its a German Shep with 5% timber wolf blood. You can import those animals but anything with a stronger percentage you can't legally, to the best of my knoweledge.


----------



## Davo66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Love timber shepherds, my shepherd is 5% primordial hunter and 95% whimp! lol


----------



## Hickson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*



kwaka_80 said:


> whos to say i didnt jump in my private jet, on my private runway and fly to africa get these animals then fly back to my private runway... who would know seriously



Who would know? Ummm..........lots of people. All planes coming into the countyr are tracked by radar. They all have to file flight plans. 

And they all have to land at a major airport and be cleared by Immigration, Custom's and Quarantine.

And, more importantly, neither tigers nor wolves are found in Africa.



Hix


----------



## FAY (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

You would fhave a bit of trouble trying to hide them!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

Kwaka does it again! You would attract less attention if you did it on your motorbike Kwaka.I'm with you on this one Boa. I believe all illegal animals are already banned. Don't know about wolves, but there are (and have been for many years) enough big cats bred in Australia in both zoos and private hands, to make sidelining the odd animal fairly easy if you have the space to keep discreetly. Wouldn't surprise me at all if big cats turned up from time-to-time.

Jamie.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

I would bend over backwards, cut my little toes off and walk backwards for the rest of my life to get my hands on a leopard! I don't hink that it would be that difficult to hide a tiger or a lion, i've heard and read stories (not incredibly reliable but there have been a few of them) of americans keeping tigers etc. in apartments. With the only thing giving them away was the incredible stench of cat piss.


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

many ppl in the us keep large cats and dont require licences ...some states have started banning them due to the number of related deaths but i was lookin on the us exotic pets clasifieds and you can pick up a bengal tiger cub for 500 aus $$ but due to all the inbreeding many of these animals are born with abnormalities but many ppl breed them and sell.... but jkust recently the guy who got by the tiger he keept in his basment in brooklin and it mauled him ...what an ass he deserved it


----------



## Gregory (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*



Hix said:


> However, I know there are a few people in NSW licensed to keep monkeys (specifically, Crab-eating Macaques) and there are a few people licensed to keep 5-lined Palm Squirels,




Yeah my cousin has Crab eating Macaques, Palm Squirrels as well as Rhesus monkeys. Very cool primates these monkeys. He reckons there's quite a few people Australia wide that have them legally.






Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

I'm sure if you had a few acres you could keep them without anyone finding out.


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

I know someone who's selling a squirrel, he's got a de-sexed male for sale for $350.
Cute little critters!

Neil


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 3, 2006)

How do you get licenced to keep a monkey in NSW I want one.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 3, 2006)

As pythoninfinite said big cats etc are already in Australia &amp; have been for years. Im sure a few of you would remember Bullens Animal World (scarey monkeys), ElCa Bala Blanco &amp; Notre Dame which were all owned by the same guy. I remember when he was shut down &amp; from what ive heard over the years all his animals(lions,tigers,panthers,monkeys etc) were sold off, shot or relocated &amp; how many of these animals were illegaly sold to private collectors is anyones guess. money talks


----------



## Retic (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*

"Well it would be worthwhile as African Tigers and Wolves are worth enormous amounts of money." 




Hix said:


> And, more importantly, neither tigers nor wolves are found in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

i suppose it would be a mute point to ask if we can keep a monkey in western australia, we never get anything fun =(


----------



## pythoness (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

wow, i'd have a wolf if i could, you bet ya, there my next fav animal lol. i know a freind in canada who lives not fear from a wolf breeding reserve and the noise on a full moon would chill the blood, oh yea, if i could have a wolf i'd be in heaven  :lol:


----------



## benji (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

hahah it would take a few tins of cat food to feed a tiger.


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*



> No not illegal, they can be owned under license but must be de-sexed.



I think they were referring to the tigers and wolves, not the monkeys and squirrels =p


----------



## major (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

hey alias the blokes name wouldnt of been Ray(not mentioning his surname) by any chance??? might have abit of info on that wolf stuff


----------



## the_brad (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

i read that a tigers roar can be heard up to 4kms away, how could you hide that in an apartment not to mention the mess when it does its buisness, my brothers dingo had to be relocated due to noise complains and it got heaps of attion and exercise, some people are just wingers


----------



## JEZ (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*



cris said:


> I think they should ban all illegal animals



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Ummm...they're Illegal!! hence they're already Banned!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*

I took the comment to be a joke ?



JEZ said:


> cris said:
> 
> 
> > I think they should ban all illegal animals
> ...


----------



## JEZ (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

You never know boa!! :wink:


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

*imo*

imo no large mammals should be kept unles the can be taken care ov properly 
a tigers place isnt in a small cage .. i wonder why we dont have any big cat reservs in melb and another thought i think the lions at weribbee should be allowd to roam the plains it would be great if we could recreat the african savvanah get a sustainable poppulation of gazzels and let the lions go spastic ...... i think exotics should be allowed as long as the can be taken care of it frustrates me that somtime things are so policed hmmm lil wolf cub would get along well with my malamute .... 

another thing anyone been to melb zoo latly i was there a few weeks ago at about 4.30 when all the lions began roaring in usion ...amazing truly an inspiring sound...and whos seen the new elephant enclosure .its a recration of a thai village so cool with rice fields and evrything its good to see our zoo is getting some much needed updates....... go bracksyyy lmao....im babling guys sorry


----------



## Retic (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

Thta did occur to me as well  



JEZ said:


> You never know boa!! :wink:


----------



## Australis (Aug 3, 2006)

In the USA people will keeping anything in an apartment!

While i was over there for a few months last year, i noticed alot of people kept large dogs in apartments German Shepards etc.. etc..
And while they were out of the apartment for most of the day for work or what ever, they just locked there dogs up in a "crate", which is a very small cage usually not much bigger than the actual dog.

And the people keeping small domestic cats almost always de-clawed them.

Im sure there is a operation that could void a Big Cats roar.

I recall reading somewhere that there are more Big Cats in Texas than in the wild, and i wouldnt be surprised one bit.



Matt


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Tsidasa...you're right about the not getting anything fun out here. 

Although- I have seen squirrels (well one) from the population around the Perth zoo. There's a few little colonies breeding in the 'wilds' of Perth....Something not too many people know. Apparently a couple escaped the zoo once. And 'tada!' colonies spring up! 

I think man definitely has a fascination for keeping animals that can kill him. I think its about trying to feel macho, and superior by 'taming' such a creature. At least thats my theory.


----------



## Gregory (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, just ask Ziegried and Roy. :shock:


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I think man definitely has a fascination for keeping animals that can kill him. I think its about trying to feel macho, and superior by 'taming' such a creature. At least thats my theory.



Yep, that about somes up my ex-wife... :twisted:


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

I have heard of someone keeping an illegally imported Piecost.
Although, I personally have not seen it...


----------



## Bakes (Aug 3, 2006)

:roll: I'm waiting for it :lol:


----------



## Gregory (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll do it.

What's a Piecost?


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

$4.00 at the Servo.
20c extra for sauce.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thank-you for indulging me - I'll go away now...


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

$4.00 at the Servo. 
20c extra for sauce. 

'
quality mate ...hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: wolf pups*



kwaka_80 said:


> whos to say i didnt jump in my private jet, on my private runway and fly to africa get these animals then fly back to my private runway... who would know seriously



LOL..I think you've been watching too many movies, It doesn't quite work that way.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

Report them. It is illegal. 
Call RSPCA, NPWS, Police, Fire brigade &amp; St Johns ambulance.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Report them. It is illegal.
> Call RSPCA, NPWS, Police, Fire brigade &amp; St Johns ambulance.



I agree!!!
These animals are DANGEROUS!!
Remember kids, call the above agencies if you see a potentially dangerous, illegal, burning animal in NSW! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Report them. It is illegal.
> Call RSPCA, NPWS, Police, Fire brigade &amp; St Johns ambulance.



...don't forget...

GHOSTBUSTERS!!


----------



## elias (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

yer ok iff i see a tiger cub its goin streight into my back pocket lol anyone know of anywhere else intresting in victoria apart from the zoo werribe and hillsvile???


----------



## cris (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*



> What's a Piecost?


dammit i was to late your supposed to say what IS a piecost, but i guess that would ruin the fun.

My other comment before was very serious, i feel insulted that you laughed at my opinion Boa :wink: but i have actually heard someone say that illegal fishing should be banned and they actually were serious :lol:


----------



## bobthefish (Aug 3, 2006)

I worked at an environmental education centre in the US. We had a pack of wolves there- I didn't work with them directly, but did alot of work with their keeper. Anyhow, to properly "tame" a wolf is impossible, they can never be trusted. Hybrids are worse- same as with coyotes. The only way you can get the necessary dominance over the wolf, male or female, is by repeatedly mounting and uh....humping the wolf. Only by constantly demonstrating authority in this way can you hope to establish any sort of working relationship with the wolf.

Sex with your pets is really uncool.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 4, 2006)

bobthefish said:


> Sex with your pets is really uncool.



...must...resist...or...will...get...banned... :twisted:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 4, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Although- I have seen squirrels (well one) from the population around the Perth zoo. There's a few little colonies breeding in the 'wilds' of Perth....Something not too many people know. Apparently a couple escaped the zoo once. And 'tada!' colonies spring up!



Actually, they didn't escape. They were deliberately released to establish a free-ranging colony with in the zoo, much in the same way many other zoos and fauna parks have free-ranging peacocks. The idea was that 
any squirrels that left the zoo grounds would be predated upon by the local neighbourhood cats.



Hix


----------



## Parko (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Bobthefish, just out of interest how do you know that the only way to tame a wolf is to hump it repeatedly? And does making the wolf sniff your anus help also?


----------



## Hickson (Aug 4, 2006)

For those of you who really really wanted to have a monkey as a pet, you might want to read the first part of this story....

http://www.explorernews.com/articles/2006/08/02/northwest_-_foothills/northwest01.txt



Hix


----------



## elias (Aug 4, 2006)

so what sortof exotic mammel can be kept here


----------



## Parko (Aug 4, 2006)

elias said:


> so what sortof exotic mammel can be kept here


 You can keep Rabbits.


----------



## elias (Aug 4, 2006)

lmao .........lets try again 

mammels i dont enjoy on a plate?


----------



## Parko (Aug 4, 2006)

Guinea pigs


----------



## Magpie (Aug 4, 2006)

Cats, Dogs, Llamas, Rats, Mice, Llamas, Alpacas, Llamas....


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 4, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Cats, Dogs, Llamas....



Llamas or Alpacas?


----------



## Parko (Aug 4, 2006)

don't forget horses, cows, sheep and goats. Wow we can keep some amazing exotic species.


----------



## Gregory (Aug 4, 2006)

Hix said:


> For those of you who really really wanted to have a monkey as a pet, you might want to read the first part of this story.




True Hix, from what I've seen of my cousin's primates, he has to establish himself as the leader of the troop. He can and has been challenged by some of the males and to see a full grown Rhesus monkey in full aggressive mode with their huge canine teeth is frightening. Each time he enters their enclosure, if one takes exception to it, he has to be aggressive towards and dominate the monkey that is trying it on with him. This usually involves jumping and stamping his feet and kicking dirt at it and such. You can't back down from it or you'll never be able to get into the cage safely again.




Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 4, 2006)

Ferrets, Llamas, Pigs, Llamas, Gerbils, Llamas, Pandas, Llamas


----------



## Kirby (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

well i own seven, and 16 or so monkeys, well at least thats what my hororscope told me...


----------



## Parko (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey hold on Mags Panda's?  
Greg i imagine humping the monkey would help keep them in line.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

argh rhesus monkeys freak me out.... bug eyes and all, though look strangely familiar to george bush..


----------



## Gregory (Aug 4, 2006)

Works on Wolves Parko. Who says it won't work on Monkeys too?....lmao.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

I made pandas up


----------



## Parko (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn u changed your post Mags, now my post looks silly, yeah i know my posts ALWAYS look silly.


----------



## Retic (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

What about Llamas ?


----------



## cris (Aug 4, 2006)

> What about Llamas ?


Lamas are cool the dont hurt the land like sheep and have wooly stuff on them, go the llamas  dunno if they taste any good though :?  :lol: 



> You can keep Rabbits.


no you cant here, only long ear guinea pigs :wink: 

Does anyone know if you can keep hares in qld? i figure they would be a good feeder animal and they already live round here anyway :idea: 

we have elephant beer, its cool dunno if it actaully has any elephants in it though :?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.nrm.qld.gov.au/pests/legislation/pdf/animal_permit_education.pdf


----------



## cris (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the link magpie
wtf is a guanicoe?
Im lucky water dragons are native to Qld or else i would need one of those things for my GWD. I hope everyone with herps that dont have the same species in qld have got theirs.
I have had a few elephant beers now but there would be a heap of reptiles that ppl in QLD keep that arnt a species native to QLD and wouldnt that mean that most are keeping illegal pest species with permission from qnpws :? 

This would also mean its perfectly legal to harvest and/or keep and breed AHGs for food supplies wouldnt it? Even if you lived outside their existing range :shock: :x


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*

This is where I start turning my bathroom into a tiger cub habitat, right?


----------



## peterescue (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*



Magpie said:


> I made pandas up



no they are reall, Ive seen them, well they might have been real, actually they looked fake but they assured me they were real. How can you really tell. Those Chinese today, they can make copies of anything.


----------



## cris (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: wolf pups*



> Those Chinese today, they can make copies of anything.


 :lol: a patent to us is a manufacturing design to them :lol:


----------

